# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  закрыть-открыть тему по просьбе ее автора

## Raja Kumari dasi

> Открыл сейчас эту тему снова, чтобы вы могли ответить на вопросы, которые задал в предыдущих сообщениях.


На форуме новые правила, сбой настроек или все-таки это модераторы закрывают-открывают тему по просьбе ее автора? 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=11224&page=2

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Говоря - открыл эту тему снова - он имеет ввиду, что снова начал обсуждение этой темы и создал новую тему на форуме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это сегодняшние слова из второй темы, которая открыта несколько дней тому назад, никак не "сейчас". 

Сейчас обе темы закрыты, я последние несколько дней так и видела. Сегодня  на главной странице во второй появилось новое сообщение, поэтому я посмотрела и уловила эти слова, потому что они в самом начале. А оказывается, и вчера в ней были новые сообщения - но у меня темы несколько дней видны как закрытые. Впечатление, что автор темы сам ее открывает-закрывает. Потому что если кто-то из модераторов закрывает, они ведь об этом пишут.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это кто-то из модераторов закрывает и открывает темы по просьбе их автора?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Это кто-то из модераторов закрывает и открывает темы по просьбе их автора?


Я проверил в логах форума, за последнюю неделю никто из модераторов эту тему не трогал. Может, она сама закрывается?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сама? автор темы прямо пишет :




> Открыл сейчас эту тему снова, чтобы вы могли ответить на вопросы, которые задал в предыдущих сообщениях.


У него права модератора в этой теме наверное.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это то, что я увидела, потому что на видном месте. А кто-нибудь полностью читает?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi он отредактировал текст, где было ясно написано "я попросил модераторов, чтобы дали мне возможность закрывать тему" сейчас этого текста нет. Возникает вопрос: на каком основании ему дали такие права?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кто-то из администрации решил провести эксперимент, может быть? 

По правде говоря, многие хотели бы выбирать собеседников и закрывать и модерировать свои темы, чтобы не вклинивались все подряд и не направляли тему не по замыслу автора. Это было бы как в духовном мире - общаешься только с теми, с кем хочешь общаться и не общаешься, с кем не хочешь ) Я так и подумала сначала, что на форуме новые правила и авторы теперь могут закрывать (я конечно молчу про "модерировать") свои темы. Это было бы возможно и интересно, но это будет не форум, а сборник дневников по интересам. Форум интересен, когда дискуссии ведутся культурно и участники все-таки приходят к общему знаменателю. В некоторых редких удачных случаях даже ложные эги ограняются. 

Конечно, для Дневников тут есть другое место, но их кто-нибудь читает? А здесь - аудитория, автору нужен читатель. 

По тому, что многие в теме с автором дискутировали, я поняла, что он излагает философию, в чем-то отличную от учения парампары. Но если такую привиллегию получил, возможно, он и в рамках. Если нет - то наверное это беспричинная милость, на благо всех? ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А кто может читать Дневники? Те, кто их открыли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Давайте все начнем просить о праве закрывать тему, может быть всем будут разрешать ))

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi вот именно, что он излагает философию, в чем-то отличную от учения парампары. А это сами понимаете не есть хорошо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наверное, автор часто пишет слова "Абсолютная Истина" и поскольку он вроде бы в поиске Абсолюта, да еще так вдохновенно пишет, то ошибки прощают? Очень мало кто в мире задумывается на темы Абсолюта.  
Простите, я не читала тему - слишком много букв. А в чем он не прав?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi он излагает суть Второй стороны Абсолютной Истины. У Абсолютной Истины нет никаких сторон!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А в чем суть-то этой второй стороны, по его мнению? Может быть, это лишь вопрос терминологии и можно как-то понять, что он называет второй стороной и назвать это нашими привычными терминами? Понятно, что Абсолют включает в себя все, что _пурнам_ , един и неделими т.д. и т.п... в то же время есть дифференциация... и тут высокая философия начинается, ее надо безукоризненно излагать, чтобы оппонент принял и согласился...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi )) а вы прочтите ), тем более не нужно играть терминами, как говорят духовные учителя - "не нужно выдумывать своим куринным умом"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я такое не читаю - слишком много букв. А вы могли бы принять это как вызов своей способности примирять противоречия... "В Тебе примиряются все противоречия"... Если человек не принимает доводы - это наша проблема, не его, потому что инициированные старше по положению, значит опытнее должны быть. Надо уметь говорить так, чтобы соглашались, а не обзываться.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi я не обзывался, я не считаю себя старше и умнее и т.д., Истина должна передаваться без искажений, а не сухое импиристическое умствование. В Бхагавад-Гите сказано, что без духовного учителя невозможно постичь науку, тем более проповедовать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> я не обзывался





> куринным умом


 :smilies:  

Вы можете себя не считать старше, но у вас духовное имя, и для посетителей форума это означает старшинство по сравнению с обладателями мирских имен...




> В Бхагавад-Гите сказано, что без духовного учителя невозможно постичь науку, тем более проповедовать.


Конечно. Но разве все, кто здесь пишут - проповедуют? Я так понимаю, люди в поиске пишут свои размышления, может быть впервые за много лет. Так вот надо уметь их поворачивать, если кто-то ошибается. Что я отметила, так это *как* автор в темах оппонентам отвечает и "зеркалит"... возможно, это показывает, что жестко его "поворачивали"... 

Вот признаки кшатрия, кстати (это насчет вашей аватарки) : 

"Воинская доблесть, непобедимость, выдержка, сила, щедрость, воздержанность, *умение прощать*, преданность брахманам, неистощимая жизнерадостность и правдивость — таковы признаки кшатрия".

http://vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/11/22

Более сильный может простить более слабому его несовершенства.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Raja Kumari dasi я понимаю вас. "Я все простил, что испытал когда-то, И ты прости, - взаимная расплата!" (У.  Шекспир)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Raja Kumari dasi я не обзывался, я не считаю себя старше и умнее и т.д., Истина должна передаваться без искажений, а не сухое импиристическое умствование. В Бхагавад-Гите сказано, что без духовного учителя невозможно постичь науку, тем более проповедовать.


Хришикеша дас, а кто же, кроме преданного, может передать человеку Истину без искажений? Разве не вы?!
 Дмитрий Николаевич искренне пытается понять тему Абсолютной Истины. Мы должны ему помочь, объяснить, предоставить цитаты из Писаний и т.д. 
Единственная проблема в том, что он пишет это в утверждающей форме. Может, правда, порекомендовать ему завести свой дневник? Но как это делать и что это такое? я не знаю.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Kasturika d.d. только обратиться у духовному учителю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Kasturika d.d. только обратиться у духовному учителю.


А вы не планируете стать для кого-то учителем, как завещал Господь Чайтанья?





> он излагает суть Второй стороны Абсолютной Истины. У Абсолютной Истины нет никаких сторон!!!



«Тот, кто, пройдя через множество рождений и смертей, обрел совершенное знание, вручает себя Мне, ибо он понял, что Я причина всех причин и всё сущее. Такая великая душа встречается очень редко». Даже обойдя всю вселенную в поисках Абсолютной Истины, знатоки священных Вед не способны достичь высшей цели. Осознав это, они приходят к Кришне.

В спорах об Абсолютной Истине каждый приводит свои аргументы. Цель использования этих аргументов — прийти к верному заключению. Один из таких аргументов называется нети нети («не то, не то»). До тех пор пока мы не придем к верному выводу, невозможно будет прервать цепочку отрицаний: «Это не Абсолютная Истина, и это тоже не Абсолютная Истина». Но, как только мы приходим к верному заключению, мы признаем Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, высшей истиной.

http://bookitut.ru/Shri-Chajtanjya-C...-Gl-21-25.html

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Kasturika d.d. )) мне до духовного учителя как до луны ползком, но я стараюсь усердно учиться.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада_  (лекция, 21 мая 1976 года):
-"Но у меня нет квалификации. Как я могу стать гуру?" Не требуется квалификации. "И я все равно могу стать гуру?" Да. "Как?" Йаре декха таре каха кршна-упадеша: "Кого бы ты ни встретил, просто учи тому, что сказал Кришна. Вот и все. Ты становишься гуру".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поскольку не все сообщения соответствуют данной теме, возможно, модераторы перенесут их в отдельное обсуждение. Это было бы интересно. Например, тема "Этикет проповеди на форумах" (может, уже существует такая тема?)

----------


## Кеша

> потому что инициированные старше по *положению*


Будьте добры, подтвердите шастрами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Я все простил, что испытал когда-то, И ты прости, - взаимная расплата!"


То есть вы больше не в претензии, что Дмитрию Николаевичу дали право закрывать свою тему?   
Но он к вашей проповеди претензии имеет, сейчас опять тему открыл и написал, что вы не дали никаких ссылок и т.п... Милость значит не проявили. 
__________________

Бывает, читаешь тему и точно знаешь, как и что ответить - но пока выберешь время, тем временем вклинивается кто-нибудь - и пошло-поехало. Умение проповедовать приходит с годами и годами проповеди. Так что конечно с одной стороны, надо учиться, - а с другой - не надо портить людям впечатление. Вначале лучше всего выходить в реале на санкиртану распространять книги со старшими - можно быстро понять, как уважать людей и проповедовать правильно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Будьте добры, подтвердите шастрами.


Это здравый смысл. Я говорю о том, что статус (положение) инициированного преданного означает, что по факту они знают больше, чем те, кто в поиске Истины, потому они старше и должны быть милостивее и снисходительнее. 

Вы же, скорее всего, хотите поговорить о том, что из-за системы рекомендаций в ИСККОН кое-где зачастую "проще стать чистым преданным, чем получить рекомендацию", по выражению одного гуру. Это никак не относится к теме данного разговора. И я, и несколько знакомых мне преданных весьма пострадали по этому поводу, так что не надо мне приписывать какие-то мотивы.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> То есть это вы больше не в претензии, что Дмитрию Николаевичу дали право закрывать свою тему.   
> Он-то к вашей проповеди претензии имеет, сейчас опять тему открыл и написал, что вы не дали никаких ссылок и т.п. Милость значит не проявили.


Мне духовный учитель запретил вступать с ним в дискуссию.

----------


## Кеша

> Я говорю о том, что статус (положение) инициированного преданного означает, *что по факту он знает больше*, чем человек в поиске Истины и потому мог бы быть милостивее и снисходительнее.


Инициированность накладывает больше ответственности - слышал. То, что автоматически возвышает одних людей над другими по *положению* - нет.
И быть такого не может, потому что критерий оценки - это духовный уровень человека.

Инициированность не говорит о том, что инициированный знает больше. Это говорит лишь о том, что он достиг *минимального* стандарта организации для инициации и подтвердил его на экзамене, а так же дал несколько обетов (взял ответственность). В более высоком смысле - соединился с парампарой.

Неинициированный - это невсегда человек в поиске Истины или неопределившийся. Особенно сейчас, когда у нас выбор не из тысяч гуру, а из десятка. А русскоязычных и того меньше - всего из двух.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я бы наверное тоже запретила всем, кто не имеет опыта проповедовать разным категориям людей, отвечать новым людям на форуме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Неинициированный - это невсегда человек в поиске Истины или неопределившийся. Особенно сейчас, когда у нас выбор не из тысяч гуру, а из десятка. А русскоязычных и того меньше - всего из двух.


Ваш ответ доказывает, что вы хотите говорить не по теме. Открывайте свою тему - может быть, там в обсуждениях найдете решение того, что вас волнует. Сейчас здесь разбирается конкретный, другой вопрос - о милостивом отношении к людям в поиске.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне духовный учитель запретил вступать с ним в дискуссию.


Это хороший аргумент. Но зачем тогда вы начали эту дискуссию? Надо было довести дело до общего понимания, предоставить цитаты, которые у вас просили. Ну, или вовсе не начинать. 
Как-то так.

Плюс, это ваше сообщение в теме: 


> То, чем вы занимаетесь, называется апарадха. Матаджи.


Не было там апарадх. И нет ваших объяснений или хотя бы объяснений "матаджи", что за "апарадхи" она имела ввиду.


Харикеша дас, вероятно, это надо писать в личном сообщении, но, поскольку в той теме участвовало несколько человек, прошу у вас прощения, что обсуждение происходит тут. Не уверена, что это правильно (может, преданные поправят)

----------


## Кеша

> Сейчас здесь разбирается конкретный, другой вопрос - о милостивом отношении к людям в поиске.


По-моему, кроме вас никто не переживает. Куча неважных тем (про недвижимость и т.д.) спокойно пропускается глазами.
Может быть вас беспокоит не то, что тема появляется, а то, что в ней не ответить автору?  :smilies: 
Человеку интересно что-то писать, пока на него обращают внимание, когда перестают - сразу интерес пропадает. Пишет противоречащее учению Прабхупады - модераторы удаляют тему. Никаких проблем  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит: 
«Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя *духовному учителю*. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину.». Глава 4 Текст 34
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Путь духовного самопознания, без сомнения, очень труден. Поэтому Господь советует нам найти истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к цепи наставников, которая ведет начало от Самого Господа. Того, кто не принадлежит к такой цепи, нельзя считать истинным духовным учителем. Первым духовным учителем является Сам Господь, и человек, получивший это знание по цепи духовных учителей, способен передать своему ученику слова Господа в неискаженном виде. Природу духа нельзя постичь, выдумав для этого собственный метод, как это делают невежественные шарлатаны. В «Бхагаватам» (6.3.19) сказано: дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам. Путь религии указывает людям Сам Господь. Поэтому философские рассуждения и бессмысленные словопрения не приведут человека на верный путь. Нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг. Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. Пытливость и смирение - вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата. Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем, и, когда учитель убедится в искренности ученика, он немедленно благословит его и откроет ему истинное духовное знание. В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. Надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке. Истинный духовный учитель всегда добр к ученику, поэтому, если ученик послушен и с готовностью служит учителю, он получит от него ответы на все вопросы и сможет обрести совершенное знание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По-моему, кроме вас никто не переживает. Куча неважных тем (про недвижимость и т.д.) спокойно пропускается глазами.
> Может быть вас беспокоит не то, что тема появляется, а то, что в ней не ответить автору?


Это по-вашему больше "никто не переживает", а по факту - иначе. Лично я рада, что человека защитили. "Господи, защити нас от Своих преданных" - слышали такое? 




> Человеку интересно что-то писать, пока на него обращают внимание, когда перестают - сразу интерес пропадает. Пишет противоречащее учению Прабхупады - модераторы удаляют тему. Никаких проблем


Не вполне так. Каништха-адхикари не различают людей и действуют по шаблону. Мадхйама-адхикари видят мотивы пишущих и по-разному общаются с разными категориями людей. Также есть такой момент, как беспричинная милость. Например, Господь Нитьянанда говорит: "Любой, кто повторяет имя Гауранги - Мой друг". 

Человек в поиске Абсолюта, которого на форуме Вайшнавов по всей видимости несколько дней "доставали" (исходя из хороших мотивов, конечно... но просто надо опыт сначала наработать с разными людьми разговаривать), получил компенсацию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Например, тема "Этикет проповеди на форумах" (может, уже существует такая тема?)


Да таких тем много было и сейчас есть ) Я прямо вот вас читаю и умиляюсь, вы такая... "баталий здесь не видевшая" ) и так милостиво делитесь цитатами... и  так хорошо ) все вас слушаются ) (без иронии пишу, мне нравится, правда)  :smilies:

----------

